# Lag Vs Structural



## Big70Tom (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm making a WorkBench. The top is going to be milled 3 "x 3 " 7 ft long posts joined to 4nft across so it will be heavy.

The legs and base I'm using regular 4x4 posts andnyhisnis where my question is.

When joking post together , like a cross beams to the stretcher post would big hex lag screws be best or would structural screws be just as secure? Been doing a lot of reading and structural screws are supposed to be stronger and better, but I thought I'd ask her. I'll use dowel bolts in the other places where I use 2x4 but I don't think they will work on post to post so I need to find the best way.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

The best way will be to use mortise and Tenon joints. If M & T joints are used, no hardware is required. 
If you don't want to use M & T joints, cut a lap joint to butt the stretcher to the leg and use a 5" lag screw. You can pre-drill the leg a 1/2" deep to recess the head of the lag bolt. The diameter of this hole will be big enough to fit the socket needed to tighten the bolt.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's difficult to say what fastener would be best without knowing the specific application. Not being out in the weather I would be inclined to use screws in most applications. I'm not concerned about what kind of screw either. In more than 40 years I've never seen any screw including drywall screws fail from use. I've had a few break off when putting them in but once there never a problem.


----------

